# Does multiple dodge bonus' stack?



## Leopold (Oct 28, 2002)

Let's say multiple feats add Dodge bonus to your AC. Does each feat stack ontop of another.

Say one gave you +2 one gave you +1 would that net you a +3 or only the highest of the 2?


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Oct 28, 2002)

Dodge bonuses stack.  DMG, page 177, top of the first column.   

In your example, the bonus is +3.  Note that you lose all dodge bonuses to AC when you would be denied your dex bonus to AC, like when you are flat-footed, for example.


----------



## aliensex (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, I guess every rule needs an exception.  Dodge is (so far) the only bonus that can stack.

Now, if we can convince them to let Keen be stackable...


----------



## Zhure (Oct 28, 2002)

Bonuses that stack:
- Dodge bonuses
-The armor bonus from a suit of armor and the armor bonus from a shield.
-The enhancement bonus on projectiles and projectile weapons.
-Circumstance bonuses from different circumstances.


----------



## hong (Oct 29, 2002)

Wasn't there a thread some time back where someone listed out all the instances of like bonuses stacking? The "like bonuses don't stack" rule ended up looking very porous....


----------

